# What's your next DVD?



## Joshua B (Mar 22, 2004)

Probably nothing for me until April 6, Matrix Revolutions. I did not see it in the theater. Although I might just take a chance with House of Sand and Fog on March 30. Then there's not a lot until May 4--The Last Samurai.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 22, 2004)

Waiting for the super duper all in 30 (or whatever it'll be) LOTR set.

-T

P.S. Not counting the myriad of kids DVD's we get for the van. Oh, and no, I'm not one of the ones watching porn in the van either!


----------



## cptchris (Mar 24, 2004)

*dvd*

touching the void ,cant wait !!!!!


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 26, 2004)

the8re said:
			
		

> Waiting for the super duper all in 30 (or whatever it'll be) LOTR set.



Have you actually not picked up the 4 disc sets of TFOTR or TTT yet?


----------



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2004)

Waiting for Christmas...


----------



## Max (Mar 27, 2004)

The 2004 Tour de France and Giro d'Italia bike racing DVDs

Max


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 29, 2004)

Well I was in Norwood visiting my folks on Saturday and I went a little nuts in Walmart (Walpole). I picked up:

Journey Greatest Hits 1978-1997 Music Videos and Live 
The Best of New Edition: The DVD Collection
The Police: Every Breath You Take
The Black Stallion
End of Days
Orange County

The total was about $60 for all those. I need to stay away from Walmart!


----------



## skijay (Apr 16, 2004)

I saw on TV Land a bunch of old "Sid and Marty Krofft" produced shows that I grew up with in the mid 70's & early 80's.    I remember Land of the Lost.  I did a search and there is a 3 DVD set, "The World of Sid and Marty Krofft".  That will be my next purchase.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Apr 16, 2004)

Skijay-

From memory--

Marshall, Will and Holly
On a routine expedition 
Met the greatest earthquake ever known 
High on the rapids It struck their tiny raft (insert screams here)
And plunged them down a thousand feet below 
To the Land of the Lost
To the Land of the Lost


----------



## Joshua B (Apr 16, 2004)

Skijay,

I checked out that DVD on Amazon. It looks great. Now did that team also create another show I used to watch on Saturday morning? It was a futuristic, Land of the Lost type show where the main characters would travel in a large land rover that would roam the area. I remember a scene with a large, outdoor, glass panel floor where lasers were shooting at one of the characters who had to navigate his way across without getting fried. Sound familiar?

Oh, and brilliant memory Jaytrek57!


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh man ... there's also the complete series of H. R. Pufnstuf available!

Dr. Shrinker, Electra-Woman and Dyna-Girl, the Lost Saucer ... woo-hoo! Gimme a bowl of overly-sugared cold cereal and the remote!

Now, how about some Hong Kong Phooey?


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Apr 16, 2004)

MichaelJ
Hong Kong Phooey! Brilliant.

Let's take it up a notch...shall we.

Banana Splits (Secret Squirrell or Danger Island anyone)
Jabberwocky (Although I believe this was Boston based.)
Superfriends (Before Legion of Doom)


----------



## Joshua B (Apr 22, 2004)

I remember all those shows Jaytrek57!

By the way, I picked up a few more DVDs. I've started to make a list of great looking DVDs I want to own, culled from other published lists. I added

Minority Report
O Brother, Where Art Thou?

I also bought a music DVD from Erasure, a synth pop group - Hits: The Videos.

And I'm still looking for Do the Right Thing, the Criterion Collection, not the standard release.

View all my DVDs here.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 22, 2004)

I just bought a Palm Zire 71.

A week later I was paying to ship it to Palm for repairs. That sucks.

(I tend to buy gadgets instead of movies and music.)

-Stephen


----------



## Joshua B (Apr 22, 2004)

DVDs are the only non-essential spending I've been doing lately. I actually had my cable TV turned off for a few months to save money as I'm closing on a townhouse early next month. I'm doing very well with my savings, and DVDs help me out of my apartment life depression as I look forward to moving into a place where I can't hear the guy below me snoring at night.


----------



## skijay (Apr 22, 2004)

Stephen....I lucked out with my Sony Clie.  Out of the box and no problems.   One of the games I installed, Race Fever, has a tendency to eat the life out of the battery.  Even though the Sony powers itself off, the game still runs.  

I now exit the game before I shut it off.  Sony's tech support was great in helping me figure it was not a hardware issue.  Thankfully I did not have to send it out for a repair. 

JoshuaB....Erasure, I remember that group from the 80's.   I did order my World of Sid and Marty Krofft DVD set.  It should be here anytime.  Whenever I am in Sherbrooke,  Canada I go to HMV records and find DVD releases that I can not find here in the states.  Do they release to Canada first?  

I am also looking for a French-Canadian movie on DVD, "J'ai mon voyage" from 1973 starring Jean Lefebvre.  I only want it because of the classic 1973 Toyota Celica that is in it.


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 22, 2004)

Josh B  -

When you got the O Brother DVD, did you get the soundtrack too?  The vesion of "Down to the River to Pray" by Alison Krauss is worth the price by itself........

The Coen Bros rule.  Raising Arizona and Fargo are two favorites....


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh Brother is pretty much my favorite movie, and yup, the soundtrack is excellent!


----------



## skiguide (Apr 22, 2004)

this thread just reminds me of how bad I need to catch up on movies!!  I am so unusually behind in renting & going to the theaters! 

Luckily, I just saw "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind" a couple weeks ago, which I highly recommend - Jim Carrey, who i've always loved, is at his best in this movie.  I only wish it was later in the Oscar year, because i fear he'd be overlooked again, and this is by far a work most deserving.

Of course, my "date" was one of my high school girlfriends i was visiting in Texas... gotta do something about that situation! LOL!


----------



## Greg (Apr 22, 2004)

skiguide said:
			
		

> Of course, my "date" was one of my high school girlfriends i was visiting in Texas... gotta do something about that situation! LOL!


Enter single skier dudes...  :beer:


----------



## Joshua B (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## Joshua B (May 10, 2004)

Master and Commander has excellent audio for 5.1 surround sound. I watched the DTS version last night. Very nice package too. I look forward to getting into the extras.


----------



## Stephen (May 10, 2004)

I just bought The Music Man and My Fair Lady. I'm amazed that my near-4 year old and my 2.5 year old are completely consumed watching musicals. I figured that the conversation sections would make them drop off, but they've been riveted; they even request to watch them! 

Since my bachelor's is in theatre, I'm kinda glad to see it... I just need to crash their dreams of being big-time actors early so they don't end up like thier father! :lol:

-Stephen


----------



## Joshua B (May 21, 2004)

Return of the King - May 25

It won't be long now!


----------



## MichaelJ (May 21, 2004)

Nah - I'm waiting for the RotK extended edition to see the *real* movie!


----------



## Joshua B (May 21, 2004)

You have enough self-control to wait? You are a bigger man than I. :wink:


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (May 24, 2004)

"The Music Man and My Fair Lady"
PFFFFFFFfffffffttttttt.
come on man!
did you not mean Porno?
lets be real here guys!
Teee-heeee!


----------



## Joshua B (Jun 4, 2004)

I am a nerd.


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 4, 2004)

> I also bought a music DVD from Erasure, a synth pop group - Hits: The Videos.


I actually saw them in concert open for Duran Duran way back in the 80's. The thing I remember most about Erasure was that there they did not play instruments! Just one guy behind a machine providing all the sound while 4 (or was it 5?) guys in suits sang and danced. By the way, Duran Duran put on an awesome show which my friends and I still talk about today.

As far as DVD's go I'm eagerly waiting for the extended version of The Return of the King. I'm also looking forward to the Star Wars trilogy that's coming out this fall.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 7, 2004)

My next DVD - The Dukes of Hazzard, Season 1.

I heard it's finally been released, and I'll be buying it for my *cat's* birthday in July.  It's a long story, but lets just say everyone calls her the "Cat from hell" due to her fiesty and anti-social ways.  She never could stand to sit in anyone's lap and would often hiss and swipe at you if you tried to corral her, but she always willingly jumped into my lap to watch that orange car race across the screen back when TNN was running the re-runs at 4 in the afternoon.  Good times....

Yeah, it gives me a somewhat valid excuse to buy it for myself.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 21, 2004)

Picked up said Season 1 release at Circuit City the other day.  $34.99 is a small price to pay to bring back all of those childhood memories.  Watched Episode 1 the night I brought it home, and the little guy ran around the house jumping like the General Lee and shouting "Yeeeeeee Haa."  The wife's expression:   :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 

Smitty


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2004)

Got the new "The Good  , The Bad  :evil:  & The Ugly :blink: " release.

Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah. Wah-wah-wah...  :lol: 

-Stephen


----------



## Joshua B (Jul 6, 2004)

Anybody buying any new releases this week? I'll pick up The Cat from Outer Space because I remember enjoying it when I saw it in the theater in 1978. Big Top Pee Wee was a fun movie, but I haven't decided to buy it yet. There's really nothing I'm that excited about until July 20 when Starsky & Hutch and The Big Bounce come out. I'm a big Owen Wilson fan.


----------



## Joshua B (Jul 20, 2004)

Yup, today is the day for Starsky & Hutch and The Big Bounce. I might also get The Dreamers from last week.


----------



## skijay (Jul 20, 2004)

Has anybody heard of any "new"  news about a release date for Seinfeld?


----------



## skijay (Aug 6, 2004)

This is the best news that I have heard all day!!!!

http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/TV/08/06/seinfeld.dvd.reut/index.html


----------



## pepsi (Aug 6, 2004)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> I'm a big Owen Wilson fan.



Minus Man is one of my favorite movies. I don't have the DVD though.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 6, 2004)

just bought '13 conversations about one thing' on DVD this week.  one of my favorite movies, definitely in my top ten of all time.


----------



## skijay (Nov 23, 2004)

Well I preordered Season 1 & 2 of Seinfeld a while back anticpating that this would be a hard to get DVD for the Holiday season.  I watched Ebay today and see season 1 & 2 about $10+ over the Wal-Mart "preorder" price.   

I walked into Target tonight and walked by the fully stocked display of season 1&2 and season 3 for the price of $29.67 each.  I should of grabbed 5 and listed them on Ebay!  

I did not save any money by preordering!  Wal-Mart & Target's price are pennies apart, but I also had to pay $2.98 for shipping for my "preorder".


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm hoping Santa puts the 2004 Red Sox DVD in my stocking.......


----------



## Joshua B (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes me too but which one?

There's the Major League Baseball 2004 World Series DVD and then there's the NESN-produced Faith Rewarded: The Historic Season of the 2004 Boston Red Sox. I was really hoping for a deluxe (at least) 2 disc edition covering the entire season including post-season.


----------



## skiergirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Harry Potter


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 30, 2004)

I just bought Get Shorty. I couldn't stand seeing a good mafia flick in the discount bargain bin at Best Buy.


----------



## Joshua B (Nov 30, 2004)

So I bought the Red Sox Cardinals World Series DVD. It's good but I need more Red Sox DVDs. Supposedly the Sox are compiling one themselves which should be more deluxe. 

I want to buy the region 1 version of Hero this week but I can't afford it. Other than that, I can't wait for Return of the King extended edition next month.

Then there's always Seinfeld...


----------



## skijay (Dec 1, 2004)

One of DVD player's  is "region free".  It was purchased at a military base PX store. So that means if you buy a region 2 DVD it will  not work in a DVD player that is meant to play region 1 only?


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, that's what region coding is all about.


----------



## skijay (Dec 1, 2004)

So if I bought a Simpsons DVD coded region 4, the DVD looks the same as a region 1, but a standard US sold DVD player would not be able to play it.

Why do they code the DVDs?

CDs are not region coded but DVDs are...interesting.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 1, 2004)

skijay said:
			
		

> So if I bought a Simpsons DVD coded region 4, the DVD looks the same as a region 1, but a standard US sold DVD player would not be able to play it.
> 
> Why do they code the DVDs?
> 
> CDs are not region coded but DVDs are...interesting.



This was to prevent the mass export/import of illegal copies into different regions.

However there are plenty of players out there now that play multi-region, so this is not as practical as it used to be.

This bit us on the ass once when we were presenting streaming video over multicast IP through DSL at CeBIT. We forgot the DVD at home,, so ran out to a local store and bought one. However it wouldn't play on our player.

(Then we discovered that the router cisco had sent wasn't setup for multicast IP, which screwed us even further...)

-Stephen


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 7, 2004)

Faith Rewarded: The Historic Season of the 2004 Boston Red Sox

Buy it
$13 at Walmart
Far better than the World Series DVD released by MLB

Red Sox fans who feel like the 2004 season was a better gift than winning the lottery, have I convinced you? Let me know if you need more convincing.


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 14, 2004)

Where will you buy The Return of the King Extended Edition? I have Sears, Best Buy, Target, Walmart, and Borders nearby. Who has the best price?


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 14, 2004)

I bought it at Sears. $24.99 minus a $5 off coupon I had made it $19.99.


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's revitalize this topic. After a couple weeks of non-interesting DVD releases IMO, this is a good week due to the Incredibles two-disc set. I picked it up at Best Buy last night along with a free Incredibles lithograph (a nice photo) for Rewards Zone members.

Any new releases you've found interesting lately?

And an update on my region status. I'm now "all regions" or "region free"--whatever you like--with the purchase of a cheap Philips player at Walmart and an easy as 1 2 3 remote control sequence. I can even play PAL DVDs.


----------



## Paul (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> Skijay,
> 
> I checked out that DVD on Amazon. It looks great. Now did that team also create another show I used to watch on Saturday morning? It was a futuristic, Land of the Lost type show where the main characters would travel in a large land rover that would roam the area. I remember a scene with a large, outdoor, glass panel floor where lasers were shooting at one of the characters who had to navigate his way across without getting fried. Sound familiar?
> 
> Oh, and brilliant memory Jaytrek57!



Well, Joshua, it took a year, but here's your answer...

Ark II
Not a Sid and Marty Krofft show, but was on late Sat. mornings in the mid - late 70's.

One of my favorites as a kid. Around that time there were also the prime time TV versions of "Planet of the Apes" and "Logan's Run" The latter starring Donald Moffett.
They kinda had the whole "Post-apocalyptic future" thing going on.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 16, 2005)

Just bought Napoleon Dynamite yesterday.  Anyone ever see it?  It's one of those "either you love it or hate it" movie.  Obviously, I love it.


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 16, 2005)

I love it too. No great storyline, but really fun characters. Wed Anderson type deadpan acting and dry humor.


----------



## dmc (Mar 16, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Just bought Napoleon Dynamite yesterday.  Anyone ever see it?  It's one of those "either you love it or hate it" movie.  Obviously, I love it.



Great movie!!

Pedro for president!!


----------



## awf170 (Mar 16, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved it, i even bought it


----------



## dmc (Mar 16, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought that and Anchorman...

Watching Dodgeball tonight...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Watching Dodgeball tonight...



"If you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball" :lol:


----------



## smitty77 (Mar 17, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Just bought Napoleon Dynamite yesterday.  Anyone ever see it?  It's one of those "either you love it or hate it" movie.  Obviously, I love it.


I can't wait to see this one!  I'm a sucker for the off the wall comedy flicks.  The wife quickly finds other thing to do when I pull out Office Space, Dumb & Dumber, etc.  My brother and were even going to wear the orange and blue tuxes at my wedding complete with walking sticks and top hats (we were not above the mock jousting either), but the request was promptly denied.  I think my wife had a fear of me blurting out a comment containing the words "fava beans" and "chiante".   :lol:   :dunce: 

A guy I work with acts and looks just like Napolean only about 20 years older.  We suspect he had the same big hair, no friends,  and "woe-is-me" attitude in high school.  We joke that he should sue the writers for using his likeness and high school experiences without compensating him.

Good times...


----------



## shoeup11 (Mar 17, 2005)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> Faith Rewarded: The Historic Season of the 2004 Boston Red Sox
> 
> Buy it
> $13 at Walmart
> ...



faith rewarded is no question the better of the two. i still get chills when i watch it.


----------



## Joshua B (Jun 28, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't this month been crap for DVD releases?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 28, 2005)

Haven't the past 10 years been, on balance, crap for movies in general?


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 28, 2005)

My wife got me The Aviator as a fathers day gift. Cool movie, but it's got me wanting to organize my pea's on the dinner plate


----------



## Joshua B (Jun 28, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Haven't the past 10 years been, on balance, crap for movies in general?



In my opinion, no. I've enjoyed so many movies over the last ten years. Lord of the Rings trilogy, Spiderman 2, 28 Days Later, Bend It Like Beckham, Finding Nemo, Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World, The Pianist, Whale Rider, Hero, Shrek, Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, Meet the Parents, O Brother, Where Art Thou?, The Cable Guy, Matrix, Office Space, Sleepy Hollow, Dark City, Rushmore, Bottle Rocket, Sliding Doors, There's Something About Mary, to name my favorites.

But as for June DVD releases, seriously, take a look at them:

http://www.joblo.com/releases.php?mode=dvd

Crap


----------



## skijay (Jun 29, 2005)

JoshuaB,

Thanks for the link.  That looks like the most comprehensive one that I have seen for new releases.


----------



## dmc (Jun 29, 2005)

I just watch "O Brother, Where Art Thou?" again last night....
I love that movie... And the music...


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 29, 2005)

My son really likes the music from O' Brother, Where Art Thou? also, and I downloaded a few from the internet and burned them for him to listen to.

He likes:

Keep on the sunny side
Down to the river to pray
Man of constant sorrow

28 Days Later is creepy, creepy, kind of like Omega Man.


----------



## dmc (Jun 29, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> He likes:
> 
> Keep on the sunny side
> Down to the river to pray
> Man of constant sorrow



I've been playing Sunnyside and constant sorrow on guitar lately...
Love that stuff...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 29, 2005)

Just bought 3 DVDs at blockbuster's 2 for 1 sale:

Ocean's 12
Bourne Supremecy
Phantom of the Opera


----------



## snowsprite (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: dvd*



			
				cptchris said:
			
		

> touching the void ,cant wait !!!!!



I thought this was a fantastic movie. Enjoy!

Sprite


----------



## Joshua B (Jul 22, 2005)

After a sub-par month for new releases and reissues, I'm back to buying DVDs again this month.

Last night I picked up the 2 disc version of Constantine and Bill & Ted's Most Excellent Collection. A Cocteau Twins DVD unofficial video collection called Tishbites also arrived in the mail and I'm excited to check out that. They're my all time favorite group.

Other music DVDs I've recently bought at Morrissey - Who Put the M in Manchester, Dead Can Dance - Toward the Within, Live Aid, Sting - Bring on the Night

These have also been added to my collection:
Bride & Prejudice
House of Flying Daggers
Dogtown & Z-Boys: The Birth of Extreme Deluxe Edition

I might pick up Weekend at Bernies and Moving Violations sometimes since those were just reissued.


----------



## Joshua B (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: dvd*



			
				snowspritect said:
			
		

> cptchris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the second half of this on PBS the other night and it was great! It's a recreation of the actual events, correct?


----------



## Joshua B (Jul 22, 2005)

skijay said:
			
		

> JoshuaB,
> 
> Thanks for the link.  That looks like the most comprehensive one that I have seen for new releases.



You're very welcome.


----------



## chuck (Jul 22, 2005)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> These have also been added to my collection:
> House of Flying Daggers



I saw this yesterday night. I liked it, ive been kind of a sucker for some of the asian releases lately.

Did anyone like Kill Bill?


----------



## Joshua B (Jul 22, 2005)

chuck said:
			
		

> I saw this yesterday night. I liked it, ive been kind of a sucker for some of the asian releases lately.
> 
> Did anyone like Kill Bill?



Yes, I'm into the Asian releases too, including PTU, Infernal Affairs, and a couple that I'm definitely going to buy on Region 1 DVD, Ong-Bak: The Thai Warrior and Kung Fu Hustle.

I haven't seen either of the Kill Bill movies because I generally have a problem with Quentin Tarantino's use of profanity and violence, and I don't think he's that sensitive in the way he portrays non-white people. Am I wrong about him with Kill Bill?


----------



## twigeater (Aug 3, 2005)

March of the Penguins, though I saw it last night.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2005)

Cosby Show, Season One. The clear choice. Pudding Pops are coming back, too.


----------



## Joshua B (Aug 19, 2005)

Last night I bought the region 1 version of Kung Fu Hustle and filled a hole in my collection with Pretty in Pink.

I also placed an online order for the all-region version of Infernal Affairs and a region 2 version of PTU, both Chinese films.


----------



## dmc (Aug 19, 2005)

chuck said:
			
		

> Did anyone like Kill Bill?



I thought both Kill Bill movies were awesome...


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Muppet Show, Season 1.  Also going to try to find the cash for Dukes of Hazzard Seasons 2-5.

Reruns at the touch of a button.  Is this a great country or what?


----------



## Joshua B (Sep 6, 2005)

Tonight I'm picking up Toy Story 10th Anniversary Edition at Target for $16.99. I never saw Toy Story or Toy Story 2. Reviews over the new transfer call it arguably the best picture quality on DVD and this version includes the first DTS soundtrack for a Pixar film.


----------



## noski (Sep 8, 2005)

I was too embarassed to tell you, until I read what you all were buying. Just ordered the first Harry Potter dvd to replace the vhs casette I had. So much better with the surround sound.


----------



## Brettski (Sep 8, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> I just watch "O Brother, Where Art Thou?" again last night....
> I love that movie... And the music...



Then you HAVE to get the soundtrack

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...102-5756756-8676137?v=glance&s=music&n=507846

And also check the other titles


----------



## dmc (Sep 8, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have it already...
Great stuff...

Saw the "THE GREAT HIGH MOUNTAIN TOUR" tour when it came to the Beacon Theartre.  Feature music form "O Brother, Where Art Thou?" and "Cold Mountain"
Ralph Stanley, allison Kraus, Cox Family, etc...

Amazing night..  i went out and bought a guitar the next day and have been learning to play bluegrass..


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2005)

noski said:
			
		

> I was too embarassed to tell you, until I read what you all were buying. Just ordered the first Harry Potter dvd to replace the vhs casette I had. So much better with the surround sound.


The third movie was the best so far IMHO.

Unfortunately, I haven't seen anything out lately that I wouldn't just rent through Netflix for a week or so...


----------



## jstarks188 (Sep 8, 2005)

howdy everybody,
     am i the only music junkie here ?  
  i'm holding out for the Cream reunion due in october.....   yeehaa......the music i grew up listening too !
          later all


----------



## Joshua B (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi jstarks188. I'm a music DVD fan too.

In other news, last night I picked up Fever Pitch: Curse Reversed Edition.

Next week it's Mallrats Special Edition and It's All Gone Pete Tong (about a popular disc jockey who goes deaf).


----------



## Marc (Sep 15, 2005)

My next purchases will be Epoch and Schooled from Meathead Films... I think there was a thread about it in the skiing forum...


And also pick up some WM... I don't have any of his new stuff, Storm, Journy, Ride, etc.


Also, if anyone has a copy of "SnoWhat?" they'd like to get rid of I'll buy it from you in a heartbeat.

I found one British online store that sells it and I'm almost ready to pay for the shipping.  I can't get enough Glenn Plake.


----------



## TenPeaks (Sep 16, 2005)

I picked up the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy last night. This is the first time I bought a DVD before I saw the movie so I hope it's good.

I'm a big fan of the book, radio series and TV series so I was going to get this film regardless of the reviews.


----------

